# 4 H fair bummer



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://thumbnet.net/wire/headlines/...NTY_FAIR_100_CHICKENS_TO_BE_KILLED_114417.php

Too close to home and around the corner from my local TSC.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know the feelings you're going through with this being so close to home. I worried for months about the ILT right around the corner from me. 

I have no doubt you'll do whatever you think you need to do to protect your flock.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope it's not finding it's way to you. Hopefully it's a close contact virus? I also feel bad for those 4-H kids who probably never even thought that anything like this would affect them and their animals.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I wish the article said exactly what is was.Maybe it will be updated later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you call your state vet he or she will probably tell you. That is how I found out exactly where in the area the ILT was after I heard a rumor that it had been found.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I was at TSC earlier today...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, hopefully you wear different shoes and change your clothes when you get home. Or at least Lysol spray yourself when you get back to the car. I've learned that people with the flu are notorious for leaving their viruses all over the stores. I religiously gel my hands when I get back to the car and never touch my face.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

laryngotracheitis

http://www.thetimesherald.com/story...ac-fair-vets-euthanize-100-chickens/89396684/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh crap. 

I guess the thing to try and find out is how close that farm that had the infected bird is to your place.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> I guess the thing to try and find out is how close that farm that had the infected bird is to your place.


The fair itself is 13 miles from the house and is 2 blocks behind my TSC .
I can safely say the farm has to be more than 3 miles from me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you live more in the burbs or out in the country around other farms? 

Don't be surprised if the state doesn't come knocking on your door if they are in proximity. At least that's how they do it in TN. 

Some years ago there was an ILT outbreak in a commercial farm in NE GA. Birds in SE TN ended up infected. I don't know how many but I do know of one show breeder that lost his flock outside of Chattanooga. TN went door to door checking other flocks and giving the flock owners information on what was going on and how to try and protect their flocks. 

I heard about it and called my state vet. He is the one that told me where the outbreak was and what they were doing to try and contain it. I ended up talking to the breeder later that lost his flock to it. 

I hope they get a handle on this fast.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm in full on AG country.
Can you spot the chicken run?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I can see it. 

If the farm where that bird came from is any where within a few miles from you the state is liable to stop by. That stuff spreads so darned easy. 

A friend of mine lost her flock to ILT. She bought a bird from the NE, quarantined him and he came through with flying colors. But her flock started showing signs almost immediately and was confirmed ILT. They think the new bird picked up the ILT in shipping because the breeder he came from tested clean.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'll just have to see what happens and keep an eye out for sick birds.Hopefully nothing happens I don't think i would start over if I had to wipe out 54 birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It took my friend a while but she did get back in to it eventually. She is proof that these guys are addictive and even after suffering the loss her life was too empty without them. Chances are you would do the same thing. 

I know you're stressed over this. You can't help but be. I'm hoping that is the extent of it for you and your birds.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yipes, that's terrifying. I've never done shows for any of my animals as I have always been paranoid about bringing something home but to live so close to a show and an outbreak... I am so sorry. Crossing my fingers your birds come through fine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I thought about going to it just because I've never been to one.Then I said it's not worth the chance.Glad I didn't go(which the poultry barn was already closed and quarantined).
I did find out the bird was knowing and culled on the 21st.I haven't seen any warnings or cautions(??) from any state related AG affiliates .

All birds seem fine,but I keep an extra eye out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MI may not be as on the ball with ILT like the SE states where there are so many commercial houses.


----------

